# Phone plug-ins



## Kathy (Mar 14, 2014)

Are there electric outlets to plug your phone in on Amtrak trains?


----------



## BCL (Mar 14, 2014)

Kathy said:


> Are there electric outlets to plug your phone in on Amtrak trains?


Yes on most cars. but there may only be one pluge (or two) for up to four seats (facing seats). You might want to carry a distribution box to make it easier to share an outlet.

That's basically how the woman who was arrested (after talking almost nonstop for 18 hours) managed to keep her phone working.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes. There are two outlets at every Coach seat and one outlet in the roomette. I'm not sure how many outlets the bedrooms have.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 14, 2014)

Two outlets in a bedroom (Superliner)...one by the sofa/bed, the other by the vanity/sink.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2014)

(two outlets for each *pair* of coach seats)


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 14, 2014)

Whoops, yeah. I think of it as a seat set and tend to refer to it in the singular. Sorry, Kathy!

Here's a photo:







(From: http://www.seat61.com)


----------



## chakk (Mar 14, 2014)

Are all Amtrak superliner coaches now retrofitted with two electrical outlets at each seat? For many years, there were only 3 outlets in the upstairs wall in the entire car.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 14, 2014)

I believe so. I was happily surprised to see outlets near every seating section in the SSL during our last trip too. Last year, it still had just the one outlet near the steps to the bottom level. I didn't know they were installing them in there too.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 15, 2014)

Many SSL now include at seat outlets, but not all do. I remember when I first saw them, on my next train, I brought my iPad to the SSL - and there was just the one mentioned above!

There is one outlet in the bedrooms of both Superliners and Viewliners, one outlet in Superliner roomettes but two in Viewliner roomettes.


----------



## TraneMan (Mar 15, 2014)

On all my trips in the last 3 years, been outlets in all of the cars.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Mar 15, 2014)

On all the coach rides I took last year, all on LD trains, there were plugs at all the seats, sometimes the seats are turned and the outlet is rather hard to reach, but there was always one per pair of seats. Including downstairs in the lower level seats.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 15, 2014)

There are two electrical outlets in a Viewliner Roomette and one outlet in a Superliner Roomette.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 15, 2014)

Lounge/cafe cars also have them.


----------



## getbent (Mar 25, 2014)

How often have people run into the outlets that don't allow a flush charger? Is that only older Superliner cars?


----------



## EB_OBS (Mar 25, 2014)

I haven't seen a non-retrofitted coach car in a long while. I'm sure some may still exist but every coach car is E-Cleaned and sent in for maintenance twice each year. This process of upgrading the electrical outlets has been going on now for four years or more. I believe most if not all have been done now.


----------



## chakk (Mar 25, 2014)

getbent said:


> How often have people run into the outlets that don't allow a flush charger? Is that only older Superliner cars?


Haven't seen this for several years in my travels in Superliner sleepers. But just to be on the safe side, I always carry a bus bar with me that can fit into a recessed outlet. Plus, the bus allows me to connect up to 6 devices simultaneously to my one-outlet electrical supply.


----------



## andersone (Mar 25, 2014)

in the old days,,,, i remember asking someone to move in the lounge when i needed to plug in my Apple ][ on the CZ in 1983..... to the one outlet up there,,,, ahh times change


----------



## getbent (Mar 25, 2014)

^ :lol:

I have a surge protector I like, because it has USB ports on it, but I also brought an extension cord last year that when straight into the wall. It was wasted space. I'm thinking of trying my luck and bringing only the surge protector, which has a flush mount. I suppose look for me on the CZ trying to buy an extender off someone.


----------



## cassie225 (Mar 25, 2014)

Always bring my surge protector to use because we have so much stuff to plug in.


----------



## Christine (Apr 10, 2014)

Do you know if there are any three prung plugs . that is what my computer needs to plug into.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, they're all 3 prong.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 11, 2014)

Christine said:


> Do you know if there are any three prung plugs . that is what my computer needs to plug into.


All the outlets are grounded 3-prong.


----------

